# Licht-STRAHLEN in ein Bild einfügen



## phoebe111 (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich  möchte in dieses Bild von mir
http://home.arcor.de/color-it/kreativ/test/lighthouse.jpg

beim Leuchtturm sichtbare Lichtstrahlen einfügen ... wie eben "in echt" bei Leuchttürmen.

Die Beleuchtungseffekte von PS sind da irgendwie gar nicht geeignet und eine andere Idee habe ich leider nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke.
Birgit


----------



## extracuriosity (5. Mai 2005)

Zeichne einfach den Lichtkegel ein (am besten mit einem Pfad, bei dem du später die Fläche mit der Lichtfarbe füllst), wende den Gaußchen Weichzeichner an und blende den Strahl in der Distanz mit einer Maske aus. EDIT: Achja, und weil´s dein zweites Posting ist: Deckkraft verringern nicht vergessen.


----------



## phoebe111 (5. Mai 2005)

Danke, da wär ich nie drauf gekommen, super )


----------

